# August / Ramadan in Dubai



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

hi,

we live in qatar and are moving to dubai end of june. in qatar, everything closes during the day for ramadan. is it the same in dubai?

i am asking because we have a 3 year old girl and we are trying to find things for her to do. the daycare we will put her in has 'summer camp' in july so we're covered there. my wife and i will both be working but we don't want the nanny to be stuck in the house all day with our daughter (partly for my daughter's sake and partly because my wife will be working from home).

is there anything open for young kids in august? camps, indoor sports / rec centers, any kind of daily classes in arts, etc., anything at all?

as my wife will be working from home, our back up plan is that she goes to canada for 6 weeks (mid july and all of august) but given that our family would be apart for so long and that she would be away from "home" for so long, this is not the ideal plan for us. 

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aside from places that serve food who typically will either close, have reduced opening hours or simply serve food behind a screen, most other businesses are open for business.

You should check out 'Time Out Kids' for ideas of things to do. I do not have kids so cannot be anymore specific but there are certainly lots of things to do - my colleague's daughter (who is the same age as your daughter) seem to be always out and about throughout the whole year, engaging in all sorts of activities and last Ramadan was no different.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi.
I hope you will injoy the place here dubai
here in dubai there is many deffrant nationality and Religions. So it`s possible the activates of the out door and the camps for the muslim will be close, but there is many other schools, and privet companies which they still open and making Events for the kids 
i don`t know any one exactly to note it for you, But alowyes better when you are here you find what it`s good and Appropriate for your kids Hobbies
Thanks


----------

